# A Couple Wahoo at Edge 20 mi S of Destin



## matttheboatman (Aug 25, 2008)

We have been operating a charter boat out of Destin called the Private Yacht Ramjack this summer. I had a couple of guys on board this past Friday that wanted to try their luck finding the sometimes elusive Wahoo. So, Parker and I loaded up the Wahoo gear and went hunting. We trolled the Ozark and the humps to the SE without a single bite. The water was prettier on the way out. We dodged a few thunder boomers then on the way back in came upon some super-clean blue/green water about 20 miles S of Destin. It is now 2:00 in the afternoon and I'm thinking these critters have outsmarted me again. Luck struck! Picked up the first one on a Yozuri Bonita - about 25#s, circled back and got a second one - about 30#. Not huge, but really, really glad to have FINALLY got a bite. 

There is a small pocket of nice water in front of Destin, and to the East. But, it seems everything West of Destin is not very good right now unless you can make the long run to blue water. The salinity chart on Hiltons shows the area to the covered in freshwater - ugg! Wish I could report more, glad to have got these 2 wahoo. Pics forthcoming. 

Matt


----------



## matttheboatman (Aug 25, 2008)

pics...


----------



## atlantacapt (Oct 2, 2007)

That water was a tiny little sliver Saturday south and of the Ozark...it was pretty when we were in it and I was sure we were going to get a good topwater bite, but no dice for us. It was only about 4-5 miles wide and was brown mud on either side of it....not a huge area, but probably had the fish packed in. Glad you got a couple bites there...


----------

